# Shortwave Radio's



## Heatherli (Feb 18, 2010)

If it helps anyone, I can recommend a few excellent portable
shortwave radio's.

The Eton E5 is about the best you're going to get in a portable under
$200. Extremely sensitive, also has single sideband, and tuning is a dream!
I bought mine at The Source (used to be Radio Shack) a few years ago.

The Eton E100 is just about as good as the E5, but a fair amount smaller
and no single sideband. Good sensitivity, great radio for beginners.

The Grundig Aviator is an excellent little shortwave unit. It does have single sideband, tuning is excellent, very sensitive, about the same size as the Eton
E100 and comes with its own case. This one can be bought at Future Shop or some outlets of The Bay.

All three radios use AA batteries and the batteries do last a very long time.
You can buy a longer external antenna to plug into any of these radio's but
I made my own out of a length of wire and attached it to the inbuilt antenna with an alligator clip....does just as well. 

Hope this helps


----------

